# Delays at JKI



## JBroida (Sep 20, 2013)

A quick note to our customers and anyone that stopped by the store today after 2pm...
We are a bit behind on e-mails and shipments right now and closed the store early today. The main reason for this is that Sara is about 30 weeks pregnant (~10 weeks away from the due date), and got sick earlier this week. On Wednesday, we were at the hospital, and today, we went back to the doctor again. She seems ok, but its something that the doctors want to monitor, and there have been some scary moments. We are very sorry for any delays, and will be trying to catch up as best we can shortly. As its just the two of us here, when one of us is seriously ill or not able to work, it has a big impact on our business. Likewise, in this case, I made the decision to prioritize her health over all else.

Thank you for your patience and understanding.

-Jon


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 20, 2013)

Congrats again! I am sure everyone will support your priorities!

Stefan


----------



## Dardeau (Sep 20, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## unkajonet (Sep 20, 2013)

Always family first!


----------



## daveb (Sep 20, 2013)

This customer applauds your choice of priorities. Wishing the best for you, Sara and your new addition.


----------



## harlock0083 (Sep 20, 2013)

Grats! First baby?


----------



## schanop (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes, sir. Baby and mommy first. Congratulations.


----------



## chinacats (Sep 20, 2013)

Congratulations! Hope Sara is feeling better and yes, your priorities are right where they should be.

Cheers


----------



## turbochef422 (Sep 20, 2013)

Congrats and good luck with everything.


----------



## Ruso (Sep 21, 2013)

Congratulations on your upcoming baby!


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 21, 2013)

Great news, congrats!!


----------



## Chefu (Sep 21, 2013)

Family is always 1st....


----------



## Mrmnms (Sep 21, 2013)

No doubt you'll take good care of Sara. I almost feel guilty after reading the note and unwrapping my order so meticulously packaged by Sara just a few days ago. I wish for health and happiness for you and your growing family.


----------



## bahamaroot (Sep 21, 2013)

Your a good man Jon, family always first! Congratulations, hope Sara is feeling better and give her our best!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Sep 21, 2013)

Congratulations Jon and Sara!


----------



## V1P (Sep 21, 2013)

Is the baby going to be named Gesshin ............ Broida? 

All joking aside, congrats on the upcoming baby, hope Sara is ok!


----------



## chefcomesback (Sep 21, 2013)

Congrats Jon and Sara


----------



## DitmasPork (Sep 21, 2013)

CONGRATS to you two!

Girl name suggestions: Suji, Deba, Bevel

Boy name suggestions: Blue, Steel, Cleaver


----------



## Lefty (Sep 21, 2013)

Yikes! I'm thinking of you guys, Jon. I know you keep your personal life pretty private, so this must be getting to you. I'm glad everything seems ok, though. Take your time on the orders, and keep putting your wife and child first. I know you will, but ya know....


----------



## spaceconvoy (Sep 21, 2013)

Deba would be rough to grow up with... Yanagiko would be kinda nice though. Congrats!


----------



## 77kath (Sep 21, 2013)

Take care!


----------



## btrancho (Sep 21, 2013)

Congratulations. 

My daughter also had some bumps in the road around the 30th week of her recent pregnancy which made for some scary moments, but things settled down for the home stretch and I spent yesterday afternoon bouncing my six month old, healthy, happy grandson on my knee. 

Best to you both - just another couple of months and you'll glowing, proud parents!


----------



## mc2442 (Sep 21, 2013)

Congratulations, and best wishes on a healthy and happy addition to the family! Hopefully Sara recovers quickly and it ends up being a bump in the road.


----------



## apathetic (Sep 21, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 21, 2013)

This is great news - congratulations!


----------



## Miles (Sep 21, 2013)

Awesome news! Congratulations!


----------



## jaybett (Sep 21, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## JBroida (Sep 21, 2013)

It seems Sara is feeling a bit better today, so we're here at work again... we're still a bit behind, but trying to catch up at a pace that doesnt make her sick again. Please bear with us a bit longer. Thanks again for all of your understanding and support.

I generally keep my private life offline as much as possible, and this wasnt exactly the way we wanted to share with people about our upcoming kid, but i really appreciate the responses we got here. I posted mostly because i felt horrible about the delays and unplanned closing of the store. I'm about 150 e-mails in the hole and we're a couple days behind on shipping, so it was more of an apology and explanation.


----------



## mckemaus (Sep 21, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Amused (Sep 21, 2013)

Family first, Jon...family first. But, then it's my order


----------



## jared08 (Sep 21, 2013)

Family first! Congrats and any man with a family will understand the delay.


----------



## jgraeff (Sep 21, 2013)

Congrats Jon! hope all is well! Family is most important, all of us here im sure understand and support you none the less.


----------



## pete84 (Sep 22, 2013)

Family is #1, congratulations to you both! Glad to know you guys are doing better now, best wishes!


----------



## cheflarge (Sep 22, 2013)

lus1: Congrats and good luck!


----------



## mpukas (Sep 22, 2013)

Congrats Jon & Sara!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2013)

thank you everyone  i'm feeling a lot better, and trying to get things done as much as possible.... we are very excited about having a family, but having no prior experience, everything is pretty worrisome. i'm so grateful that everyone here is really supportive of us. thanks again!


----------



## clayton (Sep 23, 2013)

Huge congrats to both of you!!!!


----------

